# Pregnancy Tests



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

How soon has anyone got a BFP? Has anyone got one before AF was due? I am due on Friday but have my pre-op appointment tomorrow for my lap and dye next week(which i am hoping i do not have to have). i was thinking of doing a clearblue test in morning!!!!!!!!!! What does everyone think!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

When I had my pre op appointment the hospital did a pg test just to check. have they asked you to take a wee sample ??

Sal x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

no!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

If you take one just in case and ask them to do one. The tests at the hospital are a lot more sensitive than shop bought ones. They might even take a bt

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh cos I tested with first response and clearblue 2 days before my af due and I got a BFN then on test day I got a BFP with the same tests!!!! I agree with Sal   get a BT or hosiptal test done.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes I totally agree with everyone else. Get the hospital to check for you. Check your letter with your pre-op appointment on, I've just checked mine and it does say that they would like a urine sample on the day.

Good Luck with everything and lets hope that you won;t need to have the lap & dye after all

 

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree - use the hospital testing it will pick up better than a homebrand one.    xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're booked in for a lap & dye then they should automatically do a pg test anyway - I've always been tested despite being on my period for 2 of my 4 laps !!!!  This is usually standard practice for the pre op assessment eg blood pressure checked, weight checked etc etc....

HPTs that say you can test early are actually only about 65-69% accurate when used early so may not give you a reliable result !!

Although slightly different situation - my first early mc was not detected on hpt at all - it was only through having a blood test that it showed low level of hcg & by time I got those results I'd already had mc - ok so wasn't a strong pregnancy but I was almost 2 weeks late and all hpts had been negative so they really aren't always accurate !

Implantation takes place between around 5-12 days past ovulation and only once implantation is complete is hcg hormone released - so if you had late implantation then highly likely not enough hcg hormone for hpt to detect.  If your AF is not due until Friday then testing tomorrow morning will be testing 4 days early which may not show up on test accurately.  I know plenty of people who tested early and didn't get accurate result.

If you wanna do a test tomorrow then fine but I would discuss at your appt tomorrow as they will then ensure you're definitely tested prior to your lap next week.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

If you are desperate to take an early preg test make sure it detects 10 miu rather than the standard 25 miu.  I can give you details of a website i use that sells them cheap and are very accurate, PM me if you want the address.  I wouldnt use any shop bought brand for early pregnancy testing as they are not as sensitive.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I did do a test and   of course!!!! The hospital have said i need to take a urine sample in next week and they will test as procedure. they have also said that they will not do it if i am still on AF!!!! someone just posted saying they were on AF when having a lap and dye, i will be really annoyed if i can't because they said i will have to wait until September then!!!!
Thanks everyone!!!
Julia
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It was me who's had lap/dye whilst on AF but mine is because I actually have diagnosed endo - I'm assuming yours is purely diagnostic lap/dye.  

I've had 2 done whilst on AF and 2 done when not - my first lap I was not on AF.  Its basically down to the consultant but because I have severe endo it can actually help the consultant see where it is cos its bleeding at same time.

My situation is completely different to yours so try not to get annoyed if they won't do it if you have your period....

Good luck

Natasha


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Well AF arrived today, will have to phone hospital to see if i can still have op tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi JuliaG,
Just wanted to wish u   4 your lap and dye test. I had one done ( 1st one ) last month and was incredibly nervous about the whole thing. Just wanted to say it was absolutely fine and fortunately it proved everything was 'normal' in there! Hope u get the same news, let me know,

Mads xx

PS this is our 1st month of   after lap and dye and they reckon the 1st 6 months afterwards u have a greater chance of conceiving! Have got a scan tommrow with an HCG injection so me and DH will be      like crazy this week!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to add to what Mads said really....

....I've always been told there is a 6-9mths window (sometimes up to year) where chances of conception are improved cos basically everything had a "clear out".

I had my 4th lap/dye with hysteroscopy in May 2004 and conceived in December 2004...sadly early mc in the January.  I then had my 4th hysteroscopy in April 2005 and conceived straight away but sadly another early mc in the May....so from personal experience, yes, it does seem to increase chances although I didn't sustain pregnancy (but thats cos of other reasons)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

I would also agree. I had been trying to conceive for 3.5 years. Had a lap & dye, hystersalopinogram & hysteroscopy between September and November of last year and i conceived in the December. Sadly like Minxy i m/c at 10 weeks too, but i do believe that it does help to have a good (without sounding coarse!) "clear out", so even if you've got your period and you can't have the lap and dye, it'll be worth the wait and also you could still try naturally before then. I know it's really hard as i'm the same and want answers and my dream to come true but i promise you it'll be worth doing it all right. Take care and good luck. xx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Hope you had the op as planned? If not, like the others say, it's worth the wait as the 'clear out' might just do the trick for you.

xx


----------

